# DTCC_Turf's Home Lawn (And maybe some occasional work pics too)



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

I moved into this house near the end of April. I hope to do some work on it this fall. I haven't done anything but mow as of yet. Hopefully a soil test update to follow...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Cool! How much of the 3+ acres are you renovating?


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Well the 3 acres mentioned in my profile actually refers to my part-time job maintaining the turf management lab/2 hole golf course (par threes) at a local college (my profile picture).

My home lot is about 1.6 acres, but only a small portion is suitable for a lawn. Long story short, maybe 8,000-10,000 square feet.


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

From this morning:


----------

